# XHTML Mobile Profile - Wer weiß was drüber?



## schoener_nick (17. November 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Für meine Facharbeit zum Thema "optimiertes Webdesign zur Ausgabe auf mobilen Endgeräten" ist es natürlich von großer Wichtigkeit, dass ich auf XHTML Mobile Profile eingehe und zwar schon verhältnismäßig genau. Also damit meine ich, dass ich wohl mehr darüber aussagen muss als nur, dass es XHTML 1.0 gibt, dass XHTML Basic eine im Umfang deutlich reduzierte Variante von XHTML (also eine Teilmenge davon) ist und dass XHTML MP eine für den mobilen Bereich erweiterte Variante von XHTML Basic ist.

Ich hoffe mal, dass das soweit überhaupt mal stimmt... Jedenfalls muss ich schon deutlich mehr darüber aussagen können. Da wäre es jetzt vor allem nicht schlecht, wenn ich mal eine vernünftige Spezifikation finden könnte - eine Auflistung aller in XHTML Mobile Profile vorhandenen Elemente und deren Attribute.

Da sich die Suche danach trotz google usw. schwieriger gestaltet, als ich das vermutet hätte, hoffe ich, dass sich hier jemand findet, der sich mit dem Thema bereits auseinandergesetzt hat und mir einige gute Quellen nennen kann.

Schön wär's natürlich, wenn sich jemand findet, der mir direkt einige Fragen beantworten kann.

Also, bin mal gespannt ;-)

Gruß vom schönen_nick!


----------



## loetmann (23. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich weiß das es in der Style (css) definition den Tag media gibt und dort kann man media="handheld" eintragen.

<link href="print.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="print">
<link href="pda.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="handheld">
<link href="rest.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">

So würde beim druken der Browser den Style verwenden der mit media="print" eingebunden ist (getestet). Der PDA müßte dann den mit "handhelt" nehmen (noch nicht getestet).

Das finktioniert mit HTML und XHTML (die Tage werden aber anders geschlossen).
Gibt es überhaupt einen Grund warum man xhtml nimmt? Meistens läuft doch sowas Serverseitig ab.?. 


Ein Gruß


----------



## Gumbo (23. November 2005)

Wie wär’s mit der offiziellen XHTML-MP-Spezifikation?


----------

